# Anglerbord - Ruten!!



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2003)

<b>Anglerboard - Ruten</b>
Entwickelt Eure eigenen Ruten. Unser Partner Angelcenter Potdsdam lässt Ruten nach Euren Wünschen bauen. Eine wird natürlich verlost! Sollte man nicht verpassen!!
<a href="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=juni2003_32_anglerboard_Rutenbau">Hier gehts rein</a>


----------



## Borgon (1. Juni 2003)

Naja,den Fragebogen direkt ausfüllen geht nicht,und rauskopieren und dann in die E-Mail kopieren und ausfüllen geht auch nicht.:c Oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2003)

Einfach die Fragen in Reihenfolge beantworten per Mail.


----------



## havkat (1. Juni 2003)

> Naja,den Fragebogen direkt ausfüllen geht nicht........



Nur den Fragebogen in Word, als Webdokument, kopieren ausfüllen und als Anhang inne mail und feddich.


----------



## Ace (1. Juni 2003)

@havkat...wie machst du dat denn???
der Rechtsklick ist doch deaktiviert???


----------



## havkat (1. Juni 2003)

@Ace

Habe die ganze Seite gespeichert.
Dann nur den Fragebogen, mit der *linken* Maustaste markiert und mit "Bearbeiten" in Word kopiert.

Die Optionen dann mit "fettem X" angekreuzt, als Webdokument gespeichert und gut is.


----------



## Ace (1. Juni 2003)

aha... wieder was dazugelernt...cool


----------



## Matthias Bons (1. Juni 2003)

hi,

ODER: nich mit rechtsklick , sondern über BEARBEITEN --&gt; KOPIEREN , dann funzt dat auch ...

MfG

Matthias


----------



## Matthias Bons (1. Juni 2003)

ach ja, noch ne kleine frage, soll das ne steck- oder ne tele-rute werden ?? steht da glaub ich nüx von.

bei einer steckrute bin ich dabei (ich geh auch mal davon aus das es eine wird, aber man weiss ja nie), bei einer tele, igittigitt, eher nich 

&nbsp;

MfG

Matthias&nbsp;


----------



## Klausi (1. Juni 2003)

Ich gehe mal auch davon aus das es eine Steckrute ist.


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2003)

Upps... Ich denke, dass dieser Faux-Pas auf meine Kappe geht...#t 

Nein - eine Telerute wird das nicht!!! 2-teilige Steckrute, die nach "Mehrheitsbeschluß" die erste Anglerboard.de-Rute wird!!!
Ich bin gespannt, wie's ausgeht!


----------



## Matthias Bons (1. Juni 2003)

ich nehm die mit der Nummer 1 

da steht der Preis schon fest 

MfG

Matthias


----------



## Klausi (1. Juni 2003)

Matthias ,dass verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht so ganz. Ich denke es gibt nur eine Rute mit der Nr.1. Wie willst Du eine bekommen wenn ich die dann schon habe ?:m :m :m


----------



## Ace (1. Juni 2003)

Ihr habt beide Pech...ich bekomm sie nähmlich als erster


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Juni 2003)

Hi!
Ich bin und bleibe DAIWA Inliner Fan und darum überlasse ich den Boardies diese bestimmt genialen und seltenen Ruten. 
Alles gute jedem Einzelnen und viel glück für die Rute Nummerouno! #h


----------



## schroe (1. Juni 2003)

Läuft die Aktion auch noch mit 30lbs Bootsruten?


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2003)

Mensch Schrö.... Die Preussen schiessen aber wieder schnell, wa... :q:q Laß die Jungs doch erstmal EIN Kind zur Welt bringen...  :q
Auszuschließen ist das aber wohl nicht.


----------



## Klausi (1. Juni 2003)

Den letzten beissen eben die Hunde.:m :m :m


----------



## Pete (1. Juni 2003)

ja, schoe... wenne schon so fragst, diskutiert haben wir auch die idee...aber als erstes ne lightpilke...soetwas kann fast jeder im board gebrauchen (auch wenn er vielleicht schon ne gute hat)...
wenn die erste aktion ein erfolg wird, dann sehn wir mal weiter...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2003)

> wenn die erste aktion ein erfolg wird, dann sehn wir mal weiter


Genauso is dat!
Und irgendwann habe ich dann nur noch AB - Ruten:m :m


----------



## schroe (2. Juni 2003)

Habt ja Recht,
 bringt erstmal das Kind zur Welt.....................aber dann...........:q


----------



## actionfish (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Mit Verlaub gesagt: Ein bißchen mau (=nicht sehr innovativ) #u   ist die Teileauswahl schon!
mal zwei Beispiele:
Griff: Kork oder Kunststoff? - welche Frage!
Rollenhalter: Schraub oder Klapprollenhalter? - welche Frage!
Ruten bis 3,35 m, aber eben nur Spinnrutenlängen.

Mal provokant gesagt - oder habe ich da was übersehen/lesen,
ich will auch beileibe niemandem den Spaß verderben  ;+ (man mag mir verzeihen):

Was soll anderes dabei herauskommen (mehrheitlich) als eine Super-Spinnrute für Zander& Hecht, mit:
IM10 Blank, 3,00 m lang, max. WG100 g,
Spitzenaktion oder Semiparabolik (da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich bin immer für die Spitze),
Stationärberingung SIC, Naturkork mit Schraubrollenhalter und Einhängeöse, 
die Farbe? (auch schwierig, aber nicht so primär wichtig, wohl Metallicblau :a )

Da ist mein Selbstbau mit CMW-Teilen ja ein ganz anderer Schnack (und günstiger?):
Sportex Kev Spin 3053 Blank, 3,00 m lang, WG30 g, und/oder
Sportex Kev Spin 3054 Blank, 3,00 m lang, WG60 g,
mittlere progressive Spitzenaktion,
Stationärberingung 1bein+2bein SIC, Naturkork mit Fuji-Handfreundlichem Non-Standard-Schraubrollenhalter und Einhängeöse, 
Metallic-Schimmerndes Netz-schwarzgrün (hechtgrün!!! #r , sieht der nicht ... )

Die kann man auch in einfacherer Bauform fertig bei Sportex kaufen.  :m 

Allzeit Petri Glückauf!


----------



## Franky (5. Juni 2003)

Moin actionfish,

mal provokant geantwortet: ja, hast Du... 

--> "Die Anglerboard – Ostseerute „leicht“ "

Du kannst gerne versuchen, in der Ostsee Zander/Hecht zu angeln...  

Jetzt frage ich mal provokant:
Was willst Du im Rutenbau revolutionieren? Es geht nicht darum, eine superdupertolleselbstfischfangende Rute zu ENTWICKELN, sondern eine Rute zu bauen, die den Vorstellungen der Mitglieder entspricht. :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Juni 2003)

Na das geht ja Klasse los hier, also ich habe mich jedenfalls eintragen lassen und meine Vorstellung auch abgegeben ma sehen vielleicht habe ich es jetzt geschafft mal dabei zu sein :q 

Wobei ich sagen muss bei einer länge von 3,35m würde ich eine dreiteilung besser finden wegen dem transport:q 

und was ich noch ganz wichtig finde wäre eine Zapfenverbindung aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

Ansonsten alles iO


----------



## actionfish (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

>> Anfangen wollen wir mit einer Rute für die Ostsee,

Siehste, hatte doch was übersehen, hatte mich schon über die hohen WG gewundert ...  :q

Ich pilk' zwar nicht soviel, aber an Ausstattung für die Rute würde ich mir jedenfalls auch einigen Luxus wünschen.
Aber mal sehen ob jemand den individuell auf die jeweilige Unterarmlänge des Anglers einstellbaren Rutengriff endlich schafft, das wünscht sich wohl jeder  :k 

@Franky
In der Ostsee um Rügen gibt's doch 'nen Haufen Hechte, und nicht mal  so kleine.

Allzeit Petri Glückauf!


----------



## Pete (5. Juni 2003)

die rute soll etwas besonderes ideelles darstellen, sie soll und kann  keine hightech-revolution bedeuten...eben eien special edition, wo die wünsche der besitzer selbst berücksichtigung fanden...schön, die fragen auf der umfrage finde ich auch z.t. überflüssig, weil sich die frage moosgummi oder kork für mich nicht stellen würde...dass sie  technisch auf dem neuesten stand sein und von der ausstattung her etwas üppiger ausfallen sollte, war mit eine grundbedingung, als wir das erste mal diese idee diskutierten...


----------



## til (5. Juni 2003)

Die einzige Option die ich wirklich vermisse ist der Triggergriff.
Naja, Kevlarbeigabe beim Material wär auch noch cool und bei der Länge hätt ich auch gerne noch 2,40 in der Auswahl.
Und Fuji Concept Beringung (für Multis, noch kürzere Stege und dafür mehr Ringe)
Und die Farbe Anglerboardblau  Mit Farbverlauf wie beim Logo oben links


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2003)

Müsst Ihr mal die zusätzlichen Vorschläge sammeln und zur Abstimmung stellen, wenn einer irgendwas noch unbedingt vermisst.  Wenn sich genügend Interessenten ergeben, kann man das ja mit aufnehmen.


----------



## CyTrobIc (5. Juni 2003)

mann kann auch mit der Maus markieren und dann "Strg+C" zum kopieren und "Strg+V" zum einfügen benutzen 

mfg


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Juni 2003)

Mich würde nur mal interessieren, wieviel etwa die Rute kosten wird, die ich mir dann bauen würde. Preisspanne müst ihr ja schon wissen! Sind es 50 € oder 100€ oder sogar noch mehr für eine Rute! Bezahlt jeder das gleiche für seine Rute?

Was kostet nun etwa eine Rute? Gibt Ruten ab 1,95 €  (billige 3m Stipprute ) bis zur teuren 6000€ Luxusteil von einer Fliegenrute( ist dann nur der Name)! 

Wäre nett, wenn man das hier auch erfahren könnte. Sagt einfach, die Rute wird zwischen XXX € und  XXX € liegen. je nach Nachfrage! Ansonsten finde ich die Idee auch o.k. Und ich vermisse irgendwie eine zweiteile Brandungsrute bis 200g Wurfgewicht und so um 4m Länge hier!!!

Zapfenverbindung sollte auf jedenfall sein. Und er sollte max. 1cm rausschauen im zusammengsteckten Zustand!


----------



## ACP-Holger (11. Juni 2003)

Hey ho,

die Rutenkosten werden erst feststehen, wenn wir die endgültige Fasssung haben. Es geht dabei wie schon gesagt um eine Rute von Boardies für Boardies. Und da werden keine Preise a`la Blechpeitsche aufgerufen. Jeder wird den selben Preis zahlen. 
Zur Zeit stellt sich eine Pattsituation in einigen Rutenkomponenten dar. Wenn wir die Bögen ausgewertet haben, wird es nochmal eine Feinabstimmung übers Board geben.
Die Rute soll etwas besonderes werden. Die Nummerierung und der Boardnickname auf der Rute sind auch als Diebstahlschutz gedacht.

c ya


Holger


----------



## Jirko (11. Juni 2003)

ich konnte dieses schmuckstück zwar noch nicht in der praxis erproben , war aber gestern im ac potsdam mit andi (andreasbln) und war hellauf begeistert von dieser rute! ich muß dazu noch erwähnen, daß ich ein kleiner yadfeti bin :q. die rute lag in meiner hand, wie eine taubenfeder. eines steht für mich fest, spätestens im september liegt die rute in norge in meiner hand :z.

auch wenn die rollenhalterung etwas heruntergesetzt werden könnte bzw. sollte, meine arme sind lang genug .


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. Juni 2003)

Der Preis wäre wirklich wichtig.

Wurfgewichtsmäßig, würde mir alles über 100g nicht zusagen, is zum Spinnfischen zu schwer und die Ostsee is zuweit weg.

Allerdings meine ich, wenn das wirklich angeht sollte man die neuen Flinten vielleicht mal zusammen Testen, da ich vom Meeresfischen herzlich wenig Ahnung habe.


----------



## ACP-Holger (12. Juni 2003)

Hey Jirko,

nee dat war se noch nicht. Du hast bestimmt die Springhill Spin in der Hand gehabt.
Diese AB Rute hatte noch niemand in der Hand. Da müssen die Boardies erst ihr Werk vollenden.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Jirko (12. Juni 2003)

hallöchen holger,

da habe ich wohl im falschen thread gepostet :c. holger ich meine die yad rute, welche das AB hitra team ausgiebig testen konnte! die anglerboardrute, da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, kann ich ja noch garnicht... :q.

#h liebe grüße aus berlin holger #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo ACP Holger sag mal ich lese grad das es eine Patt situation gibt wo besteht die denn;+ ;+ ;+ 

Das würde mich schon sehr interessieren:q


----------

